# Snow Socks



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi

Just wandered if anyone has them or used them,what do you think and do they work as we are thinking of getting some and don't want to go down the route of snow chains or winter tyres. 

Michele


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I have, and they are easy fitted and work well. I carry a set both in my car and on the van.

Wobby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

See Grizzly topic on 27/11/2010

Dave p


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Wobby which make have you got and where did you get them from please


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

www.roofbox.co.uk/car-snow-socks/


----------

